# This app is killing me!!!



## Louis Thornton (Mar 31, 2015)

Ok so I was having a normal morning... I dropped off a group of girls at the airport, went back online and suddenly my screen went gray and all options like -- go offline, were gone. I checked the rider app and I wasn't there. Then I got a communication error. I did some troubleshooting then contacted support. They gave me some things to do with a last ditch to delete and re-download the app. I did everything they said and a few things I knew to do and I still can't get online. Support has stopped returning my emails -- I assume bc they have nothing else to offer. Any thoughts? I'm all ears. I was planning on putting in a long night tonight.


----------



## Louis Thornton (Mar 31, 2015)

This is what I see in the app after tapping go online.


----------



## sdoyle84 (Jul 10, 2015)

Your not the only one and Uber is no help. I'm sitting at home. Mine has been off since 6 PM on Thursday.


----------



## M Isaac (Jul 10, 2015)

I have had this issue yesterday, round 7pm, after I dropped a passenger, it grayed out, no options to select, I did all the debugging options available with the app, after reinstalling it, the only way managed to make it to work, is every time I end a trip, I have to uninstall the app, and reinstall it back in again. I guess it is the new version upgrade, besides the maps got some lag too..any advise for fixes...!!!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Switch to Android. You can pickup a cheap one at any major retailer. Just use your iPhone as a hotspot...its easy


----------



## Creighton (Jul 3, 2015)

It's not an "app." Uber is a taxi company. The only people calling Uber an app is Uber's PR and legal teams so they don't have fairly compensate their employees.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

it's an app


----------



## Creighton (Jul 3, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> it's an app


Sure if you are a cool aid drinker.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Creighton said:


> Sure if you are a cool aid drinker.


It's an app that allows us to run a taxi service, they own nothing except the ability to connect us with riders. What they messed up with is dictating every aspect of our work which is slowly taking away the independent contractor aspect and turning them into a taxi company.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Creighton said:


> Sure if you are a cool aid drinker.


Not in the least. Just a part-timer. I only work when its smart, bills are paid without doing this and I have my own insurance


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Creighton said:


> Sure if you are a cool aid drinker.


Ditto ... it's an app. An app that allows me to connect with riders. Until such time as Uber owns all the cars ... it's an app


----------



## Jason McCullough (Jul 10, 2015)

Louis Thornton said:


> Ok so I was having a normal morning... I dropped off a group of girls at the airport, went back online and suddenly my screen went gray and all options like -- go offline, were gone. I checked the rider app and I wasn't there. Then I got a communication error. I did some troubleshooting then contacted support. They gave me some things to do with a last ditch to delete and re-download the app. I did everything they said and a few things I knew to do and I still can't get online. Support has stopped returning my emails -- I assume bc they have nothing else to offer. Any thoughts? I'm all ears. I was planning on putting in a long night tonight.


I'm getting the same problem with my app. I have an iPhone 6 Plus. Took a fare from the airport to Clearwater Beach. Then it started greying out just like yours. I think they need to put a patch down on the partner app.


----------



## Louis Thornton (Mar 31, 2015)

I never post here cause there's always one dick in the bunch. Thank for reaffirming that Creighton. I hate even explaining myself to an ass but-- this is a short term part time gig while I'm getting a new business rolling. The wife makes 6 figures so I'm just trying to have a touch of spending money so I don't need to take cash out of our accounts. Anyway --- kindly go insult people on someone else's post.


----------



## iiznoodles (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey I had the same issues going back to Wednesday night, kept getting requests within surge zones and then the little surge notification wouldn't show up. Then yesterday having the same issues after each fare the only thing that worked was deleting and reinstalling the app.


----------



## Creighton (Jul 3, 2015)

limepro said:


> It's an app that allows us to run a taxi service, they own nothing except the ability to connect us with riders. What they messed up with is dictating every aspect of our work which is slowly taking away the independent contractor aspect and turning them into a taxi company.


You contradicted your initial claim that they're an app. Since they dictate how the contractors do their work, including fees, these people are not running their own taxi service.


Louis Thornton said:


> I never post here cause there's always one dick in the bunch. Thank for reaffirming that Creighton. I hate even explaining myself to an ass but-- this is a short term part time gig while I'm getting a new business rolling. The wife makes 6 figures so I'm just trying to have a touch of spending money so I don't need to take cash out of our accounts. Anyway --- kindly go insult people on someone else's post.


You do realize that using the right terminology regarding Uber actually helps drivers? If not then you are either too dumb to understand why or you have been successfully brainwashed by Uber. You will make less than minimum wage in your part time "gig" but you will only realize it if you understand math and the costs of operating your vehicle. Wake up and quit the Kool Aid.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Creighton said:


> You contradicted your initial claim that they're an app. Since they dictate how the contractors do their work, including fees, these people are not running their own taxi service.
> 
> You do realize that using the right terminology regarding Uber actually helps drivers? If not then you are either too dumb to understand why or you have been successfully brainwashed by Uber. You will make less than minimum wage in your part time "gig" but you will only realize it if you understand math and the costs of operating your vehicle. Wake up and quit the Kool Aid.


I would rather remain an independent contractor, give us the ability to dictate our rates.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Creighton said:


> It's not an "app." Uber is a taxi company. The only people calling Uber an app is Uber's PR and legal teams so they don't have fairly compensate their employees.


Whatever else Uber _might_ be, it's still a frickin' app, particularly in this context! Hence your use of it on your mobile device. eBay is an auction site but it still an app on my phone! Can you grasp that?


----------



## Creighton (Jul 3, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> Whatever else Uber _might_ be, it's still a frickin' app, particularly in this context! Hence your use of it on your mobile device. eBay is an auction site but it still an app on my phone! Can you grasp that?


No.


----------



## Southshore26 (Jul 11, 2015)

Creighton said:


> No.


Then you're an idiot...


----------



## Southshore26 (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm having the same issue tonight with greyed out map. Same location to... I made a drop in Clearwater Beach and the app went haywire... it worked up till then


----------



## MrPlow (Apr 18, 2015)

Creighton said:


> It's not an "app." Uber is a taxi company. The only people calling Uber an app is Uber's PR and legal teams so they don't have fairly compensate their employees.


There's always gotta be some asshole that wants to try to ski uphill.

People are complaining about the actual Uber app...ok? Get it?


----------



## Fluber (Jul 11, 2015)

Having same issue. Just got an e-mail back from Uber support saying they're aware of it & working on it - so it looks like it's a bug in the latest version of the App.

Logging out & (several) hard reboots should get you in offline mode with menus back & then back online normally. When you close out your next trip, however, you'll probably get the grey online screen again, instead of the usual rider rating page.

Enjoy your night off.


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

I've had similar issues, yesterday in fact. After "arriving" at a call, it just keep "thinking" and wouldn't go to the next screen. I asked the Rider to restart my device so I could continue the ride and not delay the Rider getting to his destination and not troubleshoot the issue myself while driving! 

Once restarted it still was stuck on "thinking" and no "Start the Ride" page. I used my other cell phone (yes, I carry two, Apple iPhone and Samsung Android. I used Waze to get to his destination and politely told the Rider that Uber would adjust the cost of ride later. Thankfully the Rider was a nice guy and totally understood technical difficulties. He was more than thrilled that I got him to the church on time (seaport day of boating with friends) without needlessly futching with the App on his time/ride! 

After I dropped the happy Rider off I pulled over to do my own troubleshooting. I eventually gave up with the Android and just logged out. I logged I to the Uber App on my iPhone and looked at recent rides that hoped nothing. Later in the day it showed that I "started the trip" in the middle of the ride, which I didn't because I couldn't but that's what it said. 

Sooo, I logged into iPhone and went about Uber'ing without incident.

Later that day from home I logged into that ride and hit the "issue with fare" to Uber, gave them the "start & end" point and they adjusted it within an hour! 

The ironic part is that I hate Apple Maps and Apple in Boston does NOT give option for Google or Waze so for 2 days I had been using Android which does give me option for Google or Waze and it was running heads and heels above Apple devices while defaulting to my choice (Google Maps) until this hiccup yesterday morning. Android was a breath of fresh air compared to iphone maps and then shid hit da fan. 

I plan on going out shortly and using the Android (Google Maps) and hope yesterday was a fluke and temporary technical issue BUT it's so annoying and you feel awful when a Rider sees all this crap and pray that they are patient and understanding and don't think you are just a dope! My Rider was great because I looked and all rides yesterday (dashboard look at 1 day review) gave me 5's. Phewww 

Sorry for length of this post but maybe it helped someone else or someone has some added help for me if/when it happens again! 

Cheers from Boston


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Switch to Android. You can pickup a cheap one at any major retailer. Just use your iPhone as a hotspot...its easy


I was working with my IPHONE till the new update on Wednesday and I am not able to have my vehicle show on the customer app so no rides since a week. Someone mentioned to me Saturday that Android phone works so I bought me a Galaxy S6 and that didn't work either. Many emails to customer support and most of them unanswered. I just love when some replies come back and mention to reboot phone. I know now with two phones it's not the phone but the new app we got downloaded but wouldn't you think they would do a patch that just takes us back to the last prior update ? As Apple had that one update issue they patched it with the old and that within a day or two. I'm down since a week now, a 50 Billion company can't straighten this up , it even seems they didn't try doing something over the weekend , I really thought Monday morning they would have an update ....nothing and no reply to my emails anymore


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh ... what I also don't understand is for some it just works with the app, the IPHONE or Android and for others it doesn't work - what or where is the difference ?


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

Ya UberJN61 Uber support is a bunch of canned answers and hardly ever answer a specific question. When they send the Survey to rate how they did when asking "did we resolve your issue" I click NO and copy and paste the correspondence! Supposedly I've had a few sent to Upper Management for further look/see. I won't hold my breath!

They don't understand or care that when the App is on the fritz the Rider isn't having a good experience and I can only try to joke with them so much as to avoid a less than 5 star Ride!

Lastly, yes, we all know how to restart, clear cache, reset, delete and download the App again when they lamely tell us to do all of that which we did BEFORE contacting them!

I could do a much better job at their job anyday of week! Yes you heard me right, is any Uber management lurking? Feel free to contact me! 

Good Luck uberJn61, it will come and go often but a week out of service for you is redic! Shame on their customer service!

Ubering in Beantown


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

That's right JN61, the two Apps are different and not all locations are the same. I did hours of troubleshooting between iPhone and Android in BOSTON which is different than, for example SEATTLE yet customer service doesn't even know that!!!


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

TheMilkyWay said:


> That's right JN61, the two Apps are different and not all locations are the same. I did hours of troubleshooting between iPhone and Android in BOSTON which is different than, for example SEATTLE yet customer service doesn't even know that!!!


I'm in West Palm Beach, FLORIDA and there are driver's out there driving , have the same phones , same driver app and they have no issue , I'm just trying two figure out , what are they doing or have or what different settings that they are able to get trips. I also confirmed with Uber that my documents and I as a driver are all good and active. If we only had the old patch of the app. How long does it really take for a team of techs to redo that app ... should be within hours or at tops a day ! A week or longer ? OMG Uber !


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

TheMilkyWay said:


> That's right JN61, the two Apps are different and not all locations are the same. I did hours of troubleshooting between iPhone and Android in BOSTON which is different than, for example SEATTLE yet customer service doesn't even know that!!!


Agreed. This must be a regional thing.


----------

